# New experiment



## nealjpage (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I've tried it before, but always with dreadful results.  Fuji Supra 100 cross processed as E-6.  Each frame was over-exposed by 2 stops.

Still getting used to my new (used) Nikon.

1.






2.





Comments?


----------



## ScottS (Nov 19, 2007)

The fuzz on the second one is kinda distracting... but i like em!


----------



## doobs (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm, I generally think you want to underexpose about a stop or two depending on the situation. Blown out highlights usually come in hand in hand with X-pro. I just purchased a crapload of Sensia (along with my new Lomo Fisheye No.2 with underwater housing ) and I'm planning on cross processing at least half of it. I've only had 120 cross processed, but it was in a pro lab, and it was shot through my Holga so it was obviously going to be underexposed. It came out decent. I'll test out how this works and repost my theory on that.

PS: I'm curious if Walmart/Walgreens/etc will develop E-6 film as C-41. Perhaps I'll try asking nicely and slipping the kind young man a Washington or two. Haha


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 19, 2007)

I always heard _over_expose.  I've tried x-proing c41 as E6 once before, shot normally with the meter in my K1000.  It came back woefully underexposed.

Then again I've also heard that C41 to E6 crossing is a bad deal.


----------



## doobs (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah. I've only done slide film in C-41. Print film in E-6 doesn't sound like a good idea. It's also damn expensive. I know it's cheaper to get slide film processed in C-41 (that's one of the reasons I decided to do it). Also I underexpose cause I've always gotten blown highlights. Your pictures look overexposed anyway. Try shooting a roll (or bracketing) one stop over, correctly exposed and underexposed and see what happens. I'm interested in trying that as well, actually.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 19, 2007)

Couple things. 

Don't expect to hold a lot of highlight detail however you expose, unless you can predict your CP results. The general rule is to overexpose. Your highlights especially will tend to block up, and shadows as well if you're going E6 in C41 (not quite as common with shadows the other way around). The overexposure is to hold detail in the midtones. Else, it'll all be a wash.

Cross processing does contaminate chemicals. Both ways IIRC. Done minimally, it's not of a lot of harm. 

As for whether 1 hour places and the like will CP, it's hit and miss. Just ask.


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2007)

Neal: #2 :thumbup:

I find this process is the most effective with particular subject matter, like that old DQ sign you found, and this one works too - producing that retro, film-noirish feel. 

Keep shooting; you are building up a nice series with this technique.


----------



## doobs (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm, I've always underexposed when developing slide film in print chemicals and they've come out perfect. That was on my Holga and though underexposure was preeminent, I think they turned out fine.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks, guys.  I'm intrigued at the darkness around the edges.  I'll have to double-check the slides tonite when I get home (stuck at work) and see if they're there or not.  Perhaps it's my lens on my Nikon.  First roll I've run through it.


----------

